# Pompano recipes......



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

I happen to cross paths with some nice 17 inch pompano on a recent trip, and was wondering if anyone had a special recipe for these guys.......


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

To me, Pompano has a very distinctive nutty taste that makes it different from other fish. Because of this, I really don't like to use anything which covers up that unique flavor. I either grill or broil it with a light basting of lemon butter. It is a really good eating fish. When I lived in New Orleans, I once ate "Pompano En Papier" at the Ponchatrain Hotel. It was prepared in a special cooking parchment paper with a white wine & butter sauce. Really good, but I wouldn't trust myself cooking with paper. I would probably have the fire department on the way before it was done.


----------



## Wiley Coyote (Jul 1, 2004)

Too long ago to admit that I am that old ... I used to get fresh "Pompano Almondine" at a sufside restuarant in Folly Beach, South Carolina, called the Sand Dollar. They had a fish boat tied up beside the place and supposedly served only what was fresh caught that morning as I remember. I think the Pompano was nothing more than broiled with a light butter & garlic sauce and covered with toasted Almonds and then flamed quickly with a dollop of white wine or other light tasting alcohol. Served whole in the Aluminum foil with the edges just rolled back ...killer meal served with fried new potatoes and COLD beer! 
Ron


----------

